# Clove/Anise concentrates



## Feliks Karp (20/7/16)

So I've realised I have peculiar tastes when it comes to DIY and want to try these out, any one got any experience with them? I imagine they could get quite strong and don't want to strip the paint off my lungs.

Thanks!


----------



## Silent Echo (20/7/16)

I haven't tried those two concentrates individually, but I have made a lovely ejuice with Shisha Chai. You can definitely taste the individual spices in the Chai - Cinnamon, Cardamom, Clove, etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/7/16)

Silent Echo said:


> I haven't tried those two concentrates individually, but I have made a lovely ejuice with Shisha Chai. You can definitely taste the individual spices in the Chai - Cinnamon, Cardamom, Clove, etc.



Thanks I was actually going to use them in conjunction with that concentrate! Saves me some hassle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/16)

These are quite strong on their own and are best used as one of the ingredients in recipes, of which there are many wonderful ones. E.g., this recipe just posted: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/#post-402989.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/7/16)

Andre said:


> These are quite strong on their own and are best used as one of the ingredients in recipes, of which there are many wonderful ones. E.g., this recipe just posted: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/#post-402989.


I really should pay more attention, that recipe and the next one are similar to what I wanted to make...and both posted today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

